# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  Δύο κόσμοι;

## Mystic

Τις τελευταίες μέρες νιώθω όλο και περισσότερο να απομακρύνομαι από τους άλλους. Είμαι με φίλους, πλησιάζω ανθρώπους στην ανάγκη μου να αισθανθώ αυτή την επαφή, την τρυφερότητα. Το έχω τόσο ανάγκη. Αλλά βυθίζομαι όλο και πιο πολύ στη μοναξιά. Σε σημαδεύει η κατάθλιψη, δεν είσαι ποτέ ξανά ο ίδιος, ακόμα κι όταν νιώσεις καλύτερα. Αφήνει σημάδια ανεξήτιλα. Οι άλλοι βλέπουν τα σημάδια από τους αυτοτραυματισμούς στα χέρια μου, κανείς δεν μπορεί να δει τα σημάδια στη ψυχή μου.

Δεν κατηγορώ κανέναν. Αυτό μου έτυχε και το παλεύω. Αλλα μερικές φορές νιώθω ότι ανήκω μόνο μέσα στο γραφείο της ψυχολόγου ή της ψυχιάτρου μου, η εδώ όπου είναι κι άλλοι που καταλαβαίνουν τον πόνο. Καταλαβαίνετε, κι αυτή είναι η μεγαλύτερη ανακούφιση. Αρχίζω να μη θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου πριν από τον πόνο αυτό. Καλύπτει όλη την προσωπικότητά μου πια;

----------


## Adzik

Δεν πειραζει που σιγα σιγα δεν θυμασαι ποια ησουν πριν..

ξερεισ γιατι??
επειδη αυτο σου δινει την ευκαιρια να διαλεξεισ εσυ το ποια θα εισαι απο εδω και περα... ποια θα γινεισ..πωσ θα φερεσαι.. τι θα σε απασχολει.. τι θα σε ενδιαφερει..

και ολα μπορεισ να τα χτυσεισ σιγα σιγα..
και ετσι θα δεισ πωσ μετα απο καιρο θα βρεθουν ανθρωποι διπλα σου..καινουριοι.. οι οποιοι θα ειναι μαζι σου για αυτο που εισαι.οχι για αυτο που ησουν .. αλλα για αυτο που θα γινεισ οταν θα αναπτυξεισ τον εαυτο σου σε συνδιασμο με ολα αυτα πο υ η ασθενεια σου αφησε αλλα και σε εμαθε..

πχ εγω εμαθα να μην ντρεπομαι... εμαθα πωσ ολα ειναι ανθρωπινα ..εμαθα να μην κρινω.. αν δεν ξερω ολεσ τισ καταστασεισ..ολουσ τουσ παραγοντεσ.. εμαθα να προσπαθω να καταλαβαινω πισω απο ενα ψεφτικο χαμογελο..

και οι ανθρωποι που ειναι διπλα μου με αγαπανε για αυτα που εγεινα και ειμαι..
σαφωσ μασ αφηνει και ελαττωματα.. αλλα ποιοσ δεν εχει ελαττωματα??

εχω περασει κι εγω απο αυτο που λεσ..το οτι νιωθεισ πωσ ταιριαζεισ μονο με εμασ εδω..η τον γιατρο σου..
οταν βρεθει στην ζωη σου καποιοσ που θα σε βλεπει σαν ενα υγιεσ ατομο.. θα σε βλεπει σαν καποια που απλωσ ψαχνεται ..σκεφτεται..και δεν μενει στασιμη..

τοτε θα αρχισεισ ετσι μαγικα σχεδον να νιωθεισ πωσ ξανα μπενεισ στην κοινωνια.. αυτη την φωρα ομωσ θα μπεισ δηνατη..γιατι εσυ θα διαλεγεισ τουσ ανθρωπουσ που θα εχεισ διπλα σου.. και αυτο ειναι μεγαλη δυναμη και κατι υπεροχο!!!!!

δεσ το θετικα!!!:):):):)

απλωσ θελει χρονο.. εχε τα ματια και την καρδια σου ανοιχτα στουσ καινουριουσ ανθρωπουσ γυρω σου..και μην βαζεισ ταμπελακια στον εαυτο σου..αυτο τρομαζει τουσ ανθρωπουσ και επιπλεων δεν σου αξιζει να αυτο στιγματιζεσαι... μην λεσ \'\'ημουν αρρωστη\'\'...να λεσ.. \'\' περασα δυσκολα και ειμαι καλα..και δυνατη.. ετοιμη να ζησω την ζωη μου..\'\'

και τα δυο ειναι αληθειεσ.. εσυ ποιον απο αυτουσ τουσ 2 ανθρωπουσ θα πλησιαζεσ πιο ευκολα??:):)

----------

